# N ow...here's some modeling....



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Not only are the models amazing, but the dioramas, lighting, and photography are spectacular also.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/247967...346008881/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike someone sent these to me also. Rreally great job this guy does in modeling and photography. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Easy to relate to...







Looks like the 50ths.. Great photos guys... tks for the post.







*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Those photos are awesome! Even when you KNOW they are models, you cannot tell the difference! THX for posting Mike.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't that just posted here the other day? 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 

-Brian


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right. I never went back to that thread after the link in the first post failed. Sorry guys.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Me either... thanks Mike... otherwise I would have never seen it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

In the words of Charlie Brown, "Ooh, my stomach hurts!" Because once again I find myself humbled by this guy's mighty fine modeling. And some great photography too! As I surmised, the guy shoots many of his scenes outdoors, blending his dioramas with full scale scenery. But he certainly knows his way around modeling. And photography too. Thanks for posting, Mike.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a tad bit scarey! You _know _it's a model but in some of the pictures it's_ impossible _to tell!! Nowadays, everyone and his dog just photoshop's everything so it's possible for the average guy to put some realistic photos together without too much talent involved. _This _is "old school"!! This is how they used to do it and that, my friends, takes _real_ talent!! It's one thing to make a miniature but it's an entirely different thing to make one that fools you _even when you know it's a model!!_ (*Whew!) Kuddos to a master modeller and photographer!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Just so impressive. And beautiful car choices as well.

Looks to be a nice mix of Danbury Mint and Franklin Mint models. Some expensive model cars. But their realism sure shows through in the photos.


The 1950 Ford Crestliner is one of my favorites.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow... that is really amazing!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

The 1957 Plymouth Fury is my favorite. Back when I was 17 and without my own wheels, I begged my parents to buy one. Instead, they got a '57 Chrysler Windsor 4-door, in which I got my first speeding ticket. I'd mention the numbers, but then folks would jump all over me and call me wreckless and a monster. But hey, it was at 2 a.m. in the middle of nowhere. Didn't even know I was being chased (by the state police and the sherrifs) until I saw lights approaching at a rapid rate of speed. My exact words: "Only two kinds of people go this fast, crazies and cops." I was right.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I know iyou're bored, but I have to explain that it was Chrysler's engineering that got me in trouble. One of my buddies said, "Hey, this thing handles great!" To which I replied, "That's because it's got torsion bar front suspension," which I proceeded to demonstrate along with the car's commendable top speed. So how's that expression go, "The Lord looks after fools and babies?" I still quailfy as both.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

That is some great modeling. But I believe he has photo-shopped the backgrounds. The tell tale clue? The picture of his photo booth.
But he has done such a fine job. The only way to tell it's not real..........things are too clean. 

Ralph


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
Thanks for the link. I thought I was looking at photos of the full scale stuff at first. Anybody know more about this guy? 
Dave


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 02 Feb 2010 04:13 AM 
...The only way to tell it's not real..........things are too clean. ...
Ralph 


Yeah...I thought that too. But I think I saw something that looked like leaves in the gutter in some of them...and that blew me away...talk about details. The photo of the El Camino really grabbed me...I could NOT tell it was NOT a photo of a real car.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...here's another guy that can REALLY model!!!

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/3237844/9133727 

It's really hard to believe he made it sound so good.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a cool one also Mike. Have you seen the one where the guy built a 327 Corvette engine to 1/16 scale and actually ran on gas. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

No....but I did hear about the retired gynecologist that took years of auto shop at the local jr college...and got 150% on his final that qualified him to be an automobile mechanic...and that involved rebuilding an engine in a car. When he asked the professor how he managed to get more than 100% on his final, his professor said he'd done a perfect job in rebuilding the engine...and that was worth a 100 on his final, but since he'd done the whole rebuild through the tailpipe....something he'd never seen...he gave him an extra 50%.


----------

